# Weather Matters...



## Jace (Nov 10, 2022)

• On average, the U.S. experiences 100,000 thunderstorms each  year. 

• Did you know, you can use a pine cone to forecast the weather? 
The scales close when rain is on the way.

Has anyone ever heard this, 'an ole' wife'tale'?

Someone should try this, and 'let "us" know if it is so'!


----------



## Chet (Nov 10, 2022)

I'm going to go find a pine cone in case my arthritis doesn't warn me.


----------

